# Forum Technical Questions >  >  Making an  on a Windows laptop

## andynap

If the laptop has a full keyboard- hold down the ALT key and use the numbers on the right side of the keyboard not the numbers at the top and type- 0128. 
If the laptop doesn't have a full keyboard follow this link  http://fsymbols.com/keyboard/windows/alt-codes/laptop/

----------


## JEK

On a Mac 

 Euro Symbol  Option+Shift+2

iOS

Tip #4: The numeric keyboard (.?123) on your iOS device shows the dollar ($) symbol by default. However, if you need to type the Pound or the Euro currency symbol, just hold the $ key and youll see a long list of alternative currency symbols.

----------


## tim



Very cool!

----------


## Rascal

I tried, still doesn't work for me.

----------

